

Google+ Fails Because It Makes You Feel Like A Loser - yoshizar
http://www.thinkhard-ly.com/1/post/2012/04/google-fails-because-it-makes-you-feel-like-a-loser.html

======
roopeshv
isn't there a similar article on the net where people said facebook should get
out of this social networking space because it's effectively competing with
myspace and orkut?

How many times will people rehash the same arguments?

